# How do you become a good artist?



## GOTHCLAWZ (Apr 29, 2010)

This question is more directed at the comic producing crowd. What is the best way to learn how to sketch as a beginner? Also, what is the best way of learning how to turn the sketches into pieces of art on the computer?

What I was thinking of was maybe something like a particular book or if it would be worth paying for an art tutor. This is what my sketching is like currently (I sketched a picture from the screen & changed it slightly, I have done sketches without use of a computer but they're not as good).


Ultimately I want to be able to do similar works of art to legends like Jay Naylor & bbmbbf.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 30, 2010)

>bbmbbf

OP is on drugs. Serious drugs.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyway..

1-Go take real art classes. Draw all the time. Draw, draw, draw, draw. 

2-Stay away from drawing porn.

3-Read books on drawing.

4-Stay the fuck away from drawing porn.

5-Go to a park, draw people interacting, animals, trees, water, etc. Learn how backgrounds work.

6-Do not attempt porn.

7-Find a local art teacher or someone who's willing to give you honest, blunt crits when it comes to your pieces. Anyone willing to rub your belly and say "Good boy!" when you don't create a horrid piece of shit is to be avoided. 

8-Learn basic human body shape. Learn how muscles work, where they connect.

9-Stop asking for art advice from furries.

10-Don't fucking touch porn till you can create a stimulating good piece of art with people interacting in a normal manner with clothing on.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 30, 2010)

One word - practice. Lots of it. I've been drawing for close to 10 years now and I'm still improving. 

If you're looking for drawing tutorials, this is a good one. This book, while not in any way "teaches you how to draw", provided me with a great inspirational springboard toward starting anthro art. 

The Critique section of this forum has lots of helpful people willing to offer advice, so go ahead and post there. 

_Also, what is the best way of learning how to turn the sketches into pieces of art on the computer?
_
If you're really serious about drawing, get a tablet. Make it a Wacom, it'll last you for at least 10 years. Most people use Photoshop to draw. I recommend Paint Tool SAI, it's great for doing lineart and cel-shaded style art. 

Even without a tablet, you can make sketches into digitally rendered pieces, look up a few tutorials on how to do lineart with vector lines. 

Last two pieces of advice for you - quit drawing Sonic, it ain't gonna get you anywhere. And clean up that HTML on your FA page, FA uses BB code. No one wants to see broken HTML.


----------



## GOTHCLAWZ (Apr 30, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> >bbmbbf
> 
> OP is on drugs. Serious drugs.


 Well, he's a lot better than me & I'm into the anime style.



Foxstar said:


> Anyway..
> 
> 1-Go take real art classes. Draw all the time. Draw, draw, draw, draw.


Yeah... I get that bit. You notice yourself improving more when you start.



> 2-Stay away from drawing porn.


I learned that one the hard way.



> 3-Read books on drawing.


What would you recommend?



> 4-Stay the fuck away from drawing porn.


Lol, well said. Though, that Leena pic was just a practise on drawing the female body.



> 5-Go to a park, draw people interacting, animals, trees, water, etc. Learn how backgrounds work.


What kind of art equipment should I use for this?



> 6-Do not attempt porn.


Got it. Though, that's not why I want to be able to draw like Jay Naylor or bbmbbf. I actually want to make story comics about vigilantism.



> 7-Find a local art teacher or someone who's willing to give you honest, blunt crits when it comes to your pieces.


My mum is an art teacher who did A levels, she should be okay to begin with.



> Anyone willing to rub your belly and say "Good boy!" when you don't create a horrid piece of shit is to be avoided.


Yeah, I need someone who's frank. I want to know what people really think. Being criticized for what is wrong is better than being told what is good.



> 8-Learn basic human body shape. Learn how muscles work, where they connect.


Did I mess up the right shoulder on that sketch?



> 9-Stop asking for art advice from furries.


Why?



> 10-Don't fucking touch porn till you can create a stimulating good piece of art with people interacting in a normal manner with clothing on.


That's some pretty sound advice, bruv. Thank you for your time.



Toraneko said:


> One word - practice. Lots of it. I've been drawing for close to 10 years now and I'm still improving.


I've got all the free time for it.



> If you're looking for drawing tutorials, this is a good one. This book, while not in any way "teaches you how to draw", provided me with a great inspirational springboard toward starting anthro art.


That's pretty awesome. However, I'm not actually looking into doing a masterpiece. I'm looking into designs that are quick to draw if you're used to them so I can put them into my comic. I might still give it a look though. Thanks.



> The Critique section of this forum has lots of helpful people willing to offer advice, so go ahead and post there.


Yeah, I'll go do that.



> _Also, what is the best way of learning how to turn the sketches into pieces of art on the computer?
> _
> If you're really serious about drawing, get a tablet. Make it a Wacom, it'll last you for at least 10 years. Most people use Photoshop to draw. I recommend Paint Tool SAI, it's great for doing lineart and cel-shaded style art.


Okay, I'll look into that.



> Even without a tablet, you can make sketches into digitally rendered pieces, look up a few tutorials on how to do lineart with vector lines.


Aright, thanks.



> Last two pieces of advice for you - quit drawing Sonic, it ain't gonna get you anywhere.


Yeah, I should concentrate on improving my art & then finding my own style.



> And clean up that HTML on your FA page, FA uses BB code. No one wants to see broken HTML.


Done.

Thanks for that guys, I've learned a lot already just from those few posts.

BTW; I'm not looking into becoming a professional artist, I'm studying to be an officer in the army. Something like art can't take up all my time.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

Reference real life pictures. Try drawing realistic animals and people to get the anatomy stuff down. Practice alot. Your tools can be as simple as a peaice of notebook paper and a number 2 pencil or as advanced as a tablet and a paint program. Good luck!


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 30, 2010)

GOTHCLAWZ said:


> Jay Naylor


You're already there.
Don't improve.

Get worse if you wanna be like him.


----------



## Cratia (Apr 30, 2010)

Draw, draw, draw, draw, draw.  Figure drawing classes at your local community college, grab some newsprint and a soft lead pencil, draw on anything you can get your hands on, who cares what it is, or how much it cost, hell, I draw on printer paper with a mechanical pencil when I can't get my hands on my sketch book.  Draw still lifes so you can focus on perspective and get a good idea of how light plays off of an objects' surface, then when you start drawing more people, you can get an even better idea on how light plays off of the skin and where light sources are coming from.  
Your greatest teacher is going to be everything around you that is viewable with your eyes, use it. lol


----------



## Smelge (Apr 30, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> You're already there.
> Don't improve.
> 
> Get worse if you wanna be like him.



No, he needs to learn to draw more detailed and veiny penii to be like Jay Naylor.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 30, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> No, he needs to learn to draw more detailed and veiny penii to be like Jay Naylor.



Oops. I forgot about that.


Detailed vein-y dog dick. Wait...That's Blotch.

RED VEIN-Y DOG DICK.
There we go, that's Naylor.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 30, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Oops. I forgot about that.
> 
> 
> Detailed vein-y dog dick. Wait...That's Blotch.
> ...



No it isn't.

This is the kind of knowledge I wish I didn't have, but Naylor useus human dicks. He started with animal dicks, but he swapped to human ones.

It's all rather terrifying.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 30, 2010)

He still draws dog dick.
Haven't you seen his latest rape of the Little Red Ridding Hood story?


Dog dicks for days.

Human on dog. Herp.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 30, 2010)

Actually, no I haven't.

For this I am thankful.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 9, 2010)

Um... practice.


----------



## Melazzee (May 9, 2010)

Oh my god, I actually sat down for 2 months straight (with college in between of course ) just working from tutorials and references because I wasn't happy with the way I drew. When I lacked inspiration, I looked at my fave artists work, which spurred me on to do more.


----------



## JeremyHunter (May 25, 2010)

GOTHCLAWZ said:


> This question is more directed at the comic producing crowd. What is the best way to learn how to sketch as a beginner? Also, what is the best way of learning how to turn the sketches into pieces of art on the computer?
> 
> What I was thinking of was maybe something like a particular book or if it would be worth paying for an art tutor. This is what my sketching is like currently (I sketched a picture from the screen & changed it slightly, I have done sketches without use of a computer but they're not as good).
> 
> ...



Practice alot.


----------

